# Which martial art should I take?



## nmnminh (Jul 31, 2015)

Hello guys, I'm 5,5ft and 181lb. But I'm not fat, my body is rather bulky (i'm not doing gym by the way). I'm very used to cardio exercises as I'm a pro in badminton. But I know that I can't be very flexible and swift, my agility is average and i'm pretty powerful. So what should I choose I have these options around my home: taekwondo, karate, aikido, judo, muaythai, vovinam, kickboxing, aikibudo. I want to train and stick seriously but I don't want to change my body (ex: become thinner). I imagine myself to be strong and tough, not really needed to be fast or flexible  that is just my imagination I really need advice. Thank you very much!


----------



## stonewall1350 (Jul 31, 2015)

nmnminh said:


> Hello guys, I'm 5,5ft and 181lb. But I'm not fat, my body is rather bulky (i'm not doing gym by the way). I'm very used to cardio exercises as I'm a pro in badminton. But I know that I can't be very flexible and swift, my agility is average and i'm pretty powerful. So what should I choose I have these options around my home: taekwondo, karate, aikido, judo, muaythai, vovinam, kickboxing, aikibudo. I want to train and stick seriously but I don't want to change my body (ex: become thinner). I imagine myself to be strong and tough, not really needed to be fast or flexible  that is just my imagination I really need advice. Thank you very much!



A few things:

Partaking in any art will change your body. Especially flexibility and agility. That comes with practice and knowledge. You may not become gumby, but it all builds up.

Ask yourself what you want to learn? Do you want a competition sport? Self defense? Do you want to learn punches and kicks? Knees? What kind of personality do you have? What about the gym? Are weapons something you might want to learn?

I would say try them all. Most places let you take at least one class free. I've done some boxing and I was ok, but my girlfriend is in love with kickboxing and now knows more about both than me. I do BJJ (with heavy emphasis on judo because my instructors background). But the we both LOVE our gym (owner is a great guy and everyone is real nice). So that is all a factor. If someone tries to make you pay for your first class...just walk out. That's bad form. You try and then you can talk money.

And remember we have all been where you are  that is probably the scariest part is day 1. And then of course coming back on day 2 is (for most) the hardest part lol.

The short version:

Tell us what you are interested in learning and we might guide you. What kinds of goals? Don't let your "body" limit you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Parker (Aug 2, 2015)

nmnminh said:


> Hello guys,



Hi.

I might just be in a kinda sodium pentathol mood, but there's a few things here to look at.



nmnminh said:


> I'm 5,5ft and 181lb.



Cool. Irrelevant. 



nmnminh said:


> But I'm not fat, my body is rather bulky (i'm not doing gym by the way).



Irrelevant.



nmnminh said:


> I'm very used to cardio exercises as I'm a pro in badminton.



Cool again. Still irrelevant.



nmnminh said:


> But I know that I can't be very flexible and swift, my agility is average and i'm pretty powerful.



Er… right. None of that means anything of course, being highly subjective and vague (I have no idea what "pretty powerful" might mean to you), and the definitive language of limiting beliefs doesn't bode well… but, again… irrelevant.



nmnminh said:


> So what should I choose



No idea. Nothing said so far has any relevance.



nmnminh said:


> I have these options around my home: taekwondo, karate, aikido, judo, muaythai, vovinam, kickboxing, aikido.



Better, but still… not really anything to go on.



nmnminh said:


> I want to train and stick seriously but I don't want to change my body (ex: become thinner).



Yeah… here's your biggest issue. You want to do something (martial arts), but don't want it to change you? Then don't do it. That's the only way it won't have some affect.



nmnminh said:


> I imagine myself to be strong and tough, not really needed to be fast or flexible  that is just my imagination



Yeah, your imagination doesn't hold too much weight… 



nmnminh said:


> I really need advice. Thank you very much!



Yeah, you don't need advice… you have given a post littered with pre-emptive excuses. That's fine… it's normal, really. But it does indicate that you're not overly serious. I mean… you have, what, 8 listed systems/schools around you, but instead of visiting them, you ask a bunch of strangers who don't have the first clue who you are, what you like, what the schools are, who the teachers are, what the quality is like, and more, where you should go? We don't know. We never know in these situations. That's partially because we don't know which particular schools you'd have available (a simple system listing isn't often anything to really go on), but mainly because we don't know your personality, preferences, which school and instructor you'd gel with (which is of far more importance than what style it is), and so on.

You have to remember, the membership here are not all going to be familiar with all the systems you listed… and, even if they are, you aren't. You have nothing to base our recommendations or advice on, and we have nothing from you to make any meaningful offerings.

That said, if you're wanting advice, here it is.

Start. Start somewhere. Visit schools. Ask questions. Watch, or better, try the classes out. Don't concern yourself with excuses (it'll change my body… I cant' be flexible or fast…), all they'll do is get in the way. Go out and actually do it. Hell, you might find that the changes to your body are ones you like… and you might find yourself more flexible and faster than you think.



stonewall1350 said:


> If someone tries to make you pay for your first class...just walk out. That's bad form. You try and then you can talk money.



One thing I will disagree with stonewall on though, is this. There are a number of schools that will charge for a trial lesson… mine included. I don't often discuss the meanings or reasons for the way we engage our business publicly, however I will say that it is not "bad form"… it has a number of reasons. And, honestly, they're not financial. For some, maybe… but in our case, absolutely not. Frankly, there aren't enough examples to make it a financially positive action.


----------



## marques (Aug 2, 2015)

Judo.
Anyway *try* taekwondo, karate, aikido, judo, muaythai, vovinam, kickboxing, aikibudo... or, at least, some of them.


----------



## marques (Aug 2, 2015)

stonewall1350 said:


> If someone tries to make you pay for your first class...just walk out. That's bad form. You try and then you can talk money.


I agree that it is not automatically _bad_. For example, in France « If it's free, it's _bad_. » People don't say that but act like that. And sometimes it is better marketing ask for money...  Anyway both forms coexist and if I want to try I pay before start judging academy politics. just try.


----------



## JohnnyEnglish (Aug 2, 2015)

nmnminh said:


> Hello guys, I'm 5,5ft and 181lb. But I'm not fat, my body is rather bulky (i'm not doing gym by the way). I'm very used to cardio exercises as I'm a pro in badminton. But I know that I can't be very flexible and swift, my agility is average and i'm pretty powerful. So what should I choose I have these options around my home: taekwondo, karate, aikido, judo, muaythai, vovinam, kickboxing, aikibudo. I want to train and stick seriously but I don't want to change my body (ex: become thinner). I imagine myself to be strong and tough, not really needed to be fast or flexible  that is just my imagination I really need advice. Thank you very much!



I would actually advise you to start with kickboxing.

You don't have to be some sort of multi-flexible bruce lee, the techniques are quiet easy but effective, and you will get fit in a short amount of time ( as long as your diet is good too ).

It's literally a mixture of Karate and Boxing.

On the other hand, why not having a look in all of these martial arts ? The first class is usually for free anyway!!


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 2, 2015)

You can't just start 'kick boxing' you have to know what sort of kick boxing you want to do.


----------



## JohnnyEnglish (Aug 2, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> You can't just start 'kick boxing' you have to know what sort of kick boxing you want to do.



In my Kickboxing club they thought you all " sorts " of Kickboxing, sometimes we did K1 rules and sometimes not. Fact is, KICKBOXING is KICKBOXING. Kickboxing is not muay-thai, kickboxing is not savate, kickboxing is not taekwondo, Kickboxing is Kickboxing.


----------



## Drose427 (Aug 2, 2015)

JohnnyEnglish said:


> In my Kickboxing club they thought you all " sorts " of Kickboxing, sometimes we did K1 rules and sometimes not. Fact is, KICKBOXING is KICKBOXING. Kickboxing is not muay-thai, kickboxing is not savate, kickboxing is not taekwondo, Kickboxing is Kickboxing.




This isnt the most accurate statement considering much of the angles and kicks are from TKd, Karate, Savate, and Muay Thai


----------



## JohnnyEnglish (Aug 3, 2015)

Drose427 said:


> This isnt the most accurate statement considering much of the angles and kicks are from TKd, Karate, Savate, and Muay Thai



Yes, they are FROM there correct.

But the actual martial art is called Kickboxing. We did not use shins,elbows,knees.

In my country Kickboxing is an own martial art.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 3, 2015)

JohnnyEnglish said:


> Yes, they are FROM there correct.
> 
> But the actual martial art is called Kickboxing. We did not use shins,elbows,knees.
> 
> In my country Kickboxing is an own martial art.




I've trained 'kick boxing' as you call it and used elbows, knees and shins. I've also training in Germany.
In Europe kick boxing has several different incarnations, often you will find fights under different rules on the same card. There are European rules, Oriental rules, Thai rules, European Thai rules. Muay Thai rules and amateur rules. There are several different organisations who organise and oversee fights, WAKO is one, WKN is another Their rules here ( Rules of the bouts WKN  WKA, ISKA, WBC Muay Thai, WPMF and IWUF. Most kick boxing in Germany is 'American' kickboxing which is basically full contact karate. Kick boxing in Europe can often be seen on television on the Eurosport channel, I can it on television but it can be streamed to computers etc too.


----------



## JohnnyEnglish (Aug 3, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> I've trained 'kick boxing' as you call it and used elbows, knees and shins. I've also training in Germany.
> In Europe kick boxing has several different incarnations, often you will find fights under different rules on the same card. There are European rules, Oriental rules, Thai rules, European Thai rules. Muay Thai rules and amateur rules. There are several different organisations who organise and oversee fights, WAKO is one, WKN is another Their rules here ( Rules of the bouts WKN  WKA, ISKA, WBC Muay Thai, WPMF and IWUF. Most kick boxing in Germany is 'American' kickboxing which is basically full contact karate. Kick boxing in Europe can often be seen on television on the Eurosport channel, I can it on television but it can be streamed to computers etc too.



Yeah this is the one. We also know it as American Kickboxing. Since I was never in a competition and did not do Kickboxing for too long ( I was bored pretty quick ) I had never much to do with the different rules, in our daily training we usually decided ourself what rule we want to train with. Mostly we followed K1.

My cup of tea is taekwondo.


----------



## Danny T (Aug 3, 2015)

JohnnyEnglish said:


> Mostly we followed K1.
> .


K1... MMA without the ground.
In 1993 Mr. Kazuyosh Ishii founded the K-1 organization exclusively as a fight sports organization to bring together the best fighters from the stand up arts in a kickboxing format. The K of K-1 is thought to be taken from the initial Kyokushin karate. K-1 is a combat sport that combines stand up techniques from Muay Thai, Karate, Taekwondo, Savate, San shou, and traditional Boxing to determine in a one-night tournament the single best stand-up fighter in the world. Mixed Martial Arts in a kickboxing format only.


----------



## JohnnyEnglish (Aug 3, 2015)

Danny T said:


> K1... MMA without the ground.
> In 1993 Mr. Kazuyosh Ishii founded the K-1 organization exclusively as a fight sports organization to bring together the best fighters from the stand up arts in a kickboxing format. The K of K-1 is thought to be taken from the initial Kyokushin karate. K-1 is a combat sport that combines stand up techniques from Muay Thai, Karate, Taekwondo, Savate, San shou, and traditional Boxing to determine in a one-night tournament the single best stand-up fighter in the world. Mixed Martial Arts in a kickboxing format only.



I liked K1, but I hate MMA


----------



## Danny T (Aug 3, 2015)

JohnnyEnglish said:


> I liked K1, but I hate MMA


Ok. That's cool.
So is it the ground fighting aspect of MMA that you dislike vs the just stand up striking of K 1. Or is it something else. You have given several things about MMA ground striking you dislike but K 1 does the very same standing so I am a bit perplexed.


----------



## TSDTexan (Aug 3, 2015)

Chris Parker said:


> Hi.
> 
> I might just be in a kinda sodium pentathol mood, but there's a few things here to look at.
> 
> ...




Great points Chris, I might add, that most people that I see who are not diving in the pool, tend to be guys or gals who want to be in the Martial Arts culture. 

Folks that sign up, do 4-6 classes, and split. But say they are a martial artist.

As an angsty teenager who was a hardcore skater, we skaters had a word for wanna-be skaters who had no real heart for skating, but dressed and acted like they were skaters. 

"Poseurs"

Perhaps, this is a rude word, but "the proof is in the foot." (tm)


----------



## TSDTexan (Aug 3, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Ok. That's cool.
> So is it the ground fighting aspect of MMA that you dislike vs the just stand up striking of K 1. Or is it something else. You have given several things about MMA ground striking you dislike but K 1 does the very same standing so I am a bit perplexed.



It is a personal bias, I think.


----------



## JohnnyEnglish (Aug 3, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Ok. That's cool.
> So is it the ground fighting aspect of MMA that you dislike vs the just stand up striking of K 1. Or is it something else. You have given several things about MMA ground striking you dislike but K 1 does the very same standing so I am a bit perplexed.



I do like groundfighting, but not hitting on the ground. I would more go for grips and ankle-techniques like it is usually in for example Judo.

Hitting somebody on the ground, is against my morality.


----------



## Danny T (Aug 3, 2015)

JohnnyEnglish said:


> I do like groundfighting, but not hitting on the ground. I would more go for grips and ankle-techniques like it is usually in for example Judo.
> 
> Hitting somebody on the ground, is against my morality.


Noble.
Would it be different for you if the situation were a life or death rather than a competition?


----------



## TSDTexan (Aug 3, 2015)

JohnnyEnglish said:


> I do like groundfighting, but not hitting on the ground. I would more go for grips and ankle-techniques like it is usually in for example Judo.
> 
> Hitting somebody on the ground, is against my morality.



If I am fighting 4 or more men, there only exists the will to survive. If running is not an option available, but soccer kicking a downed opponents in the temple for a KO, increases my survival likely hood, guess who is going night-night?

Your desire to be a gentlemen while fighting is interesting. Taken to its final and logical conclusion...war has no morality. Kill or be killed.
Maiming and subdual maybe be preferably to killing, with regard to legal ramifications.

My concern, when society fails, when SHTF, and civil unrest becomes criminal anarchy or civil war...

And you are trapped in a situation where you have to fight for your life....
How will your "morality" affect your training methods?

If You train with values that undermine your fighting ability, dont be surprised that your art will not serve you well in the real world test. 

Any fight avoided is a win.
Any fight lost, that was in a "just cause", and that you live through is a win.
Any fight in which you die, but your actions gave time for others to successfully flee and live, is a win.
Any fight, that gets you killed, for an unjust cause, Is a loss.
Any fight that you survive, but does not make you improve, is a loss.


----------



## JohnnyEnglish (Aug 3, 2015)

TSDTexan said:


> If I am fighting 4 or more men, there only exists the will to survive. If running is not an option available, but soccer kicking a downed opponents in the temple for a KO, increases my survival likely hood, guess who is going night-night?
> 
> Your desire to be a gentlemen while fighting is interesting. Taken to its final and logical conclusion...war has no morality. Kill or be killed.
> Maiming and subdual maybe be preferably to killing, with regard to legal ramifications.
> ...



Looks like you have a massive issue to understand that competitions are not a self-defense situation. I've already been saying that I don't like kicking people on the ground in general, but would do so if the self-defense situation is very serious and also, I doubt you have the time to hit or kick somebody on the ground while being attacked by 4 people. You know, it's not like in a hollywood movie where they wait and attack you one after an other. They all will have a go at you, at the same time !!

Please do your reading more focused before you claim this type of stuff. I might have morality, and I am a gentleman when it comes to competitions and also to SD situations, but I also know when I have to fight " dirty ", and when as you claim, there are more than one people attacking me, + maybe have the motivation to kill me, I for sure will do everything to get them out the way, if this includes kicking somebody on the ground so he can't stand up, pull his knife and run after me, I'll do so !

I also feel highly insulted by your little list you wrote down there, I am not a 13 years old child which believes Karate tiger 3 is real. I am a clean and good citizen of a European country, I know very well what and how to avoid things and when and how to react. 


PS: If you seriously believe in kicking somebody on the ground will bring you further, you are wrong. Every decent judge will send you to jail for non-necessary force against an attacker, at least here in the UK. In the most cases you even have to demonstrate exactly what you've done, and it does not seem good if you kick after somebody already on the ground. Trust me.


I don't know WHO you are and I don't know WHERE you live and I also don't know what your status/position in any martial art is, but this is a thing every student has to learn the first day. Only use as much force as necessary, and kicking somebody is NOT a necessary, NOT in the most self-defense cases.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 3, 2015)

JohnnyEnglish said:


> PS: If you seriously believe in kicking somebody on the ground will bring you further, you are wrong. Every decent judge will send you to jail for non-necessary force against an attacker, at least here in the UK.



Are you now an expert on the law here because I have to tell you that you are not correct. I really do understand the law better than you, trust me.

You really cannot say it's wrong to kick someone who is on the ground and then say this........



JohnnyEnglish said:


> I for sure will do everything to get them out the way,* if this includes kicking* *somebody on the ground so he can't stand up, pull his knife and run after me, I'll do so* !


----------



## JohnnyEnglish (Aug 3, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Are you now an expert on the law here because I have to tell you that you are not correct. I really do understand the law better than you, trust me.
> 
> You really cannot say it's wrong to kick someone who is on the ground and then say this........





Under the law you are entitled to use reasonable force in self-defence or to protect another person or your property.

The force that it is reasonable to use in any situation will depend on the threat that you are facing. For example, the level of force that you can use to defend your life is greater than the force you can use to defend your property.

What 'reasonable force' is will depend on the circumstances of each case and is something that only the courts can decide. This does not mean that if you injure a criminal while defending yourself or your property you will necessarily face criminal charges. But if the criminal complains that you have used unreasonable force, the police must investigate.

In the heat of the moment and in a panic it may be hard for you to assess the level of danger that you face. However, if charges are brought against you, the courts take account of what was reasonable for you in those circumstances - they will make some allowances for 'heat of the moment' panic.

The courts believe that if you did only what you honestly and instinctively thought necessary to prevent a crime, that would be strong evidence that you used only reasonable force. Generally, the courts use common sense and take account of what it is like to be faced with a violent or possibly violent criminal.

The law does not allow you to retaliate. Punishing criminals is a matter for the courts and you must not take the law into your own hands by trying to punish an offender for a crime committed against you, your friends, or your family.

PS: Again you prove that you were not focused on reading all my comments. I always said it is WRONG from a morally point. So in a competition and even in a self-defense situation I think it is morally wrong to use kicks or punches against someone who is already on the ground! But in a case where it comes to survive or don't survive, you are for sure allowed to use all necessary force to rescue your or participants lifes.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 3, 2015)

JohnnyEnglish said:


> Under the law you are entitled to use reasonable force in self-defence or to protect another person or your property.
> 
> The force that it is reasonable to use in any situation will depend on the threat that you are facing. For example, the level of force that you can use to defend your life is greater than the force you can use to defend your property.
> 
> ...




Does the expression 'coals to Newcastle' have any resonance for you?

As you didn't write the above I assume you won't know that parts of it are incorrect. I have highlighted them for you. The first sentence is a nonsense frankly, the police investigate whether or not anyone complains when there has been an incident.  In this country we don't 'bring charges against you', you may be arrested and you may be charged, whether it goes to court is the decision of the CPS. In the cases of genuine self defence it won't go to court, the CPS will decide. They will tell you not genuine case has gone to court, some very iffy ones have which have turned out not to be genuine have however.


----------



## JohnnyEnglish (Aug 3, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Does the expression 'coals to Newcastle' have any resonance for you?
> 
> As you didn't write the above I assume you won't know that parts of it are incorrect. I have highlighted them for you. The first sentence is a nonsense frankly, the police investigate whether or not anyone complains when there has been an incident.  In this country we don't 'bring charges against you', you may be arrested and you may be charged, whether it goes to court is the decision of the CPS. In the cases of genuine self defence it won't go to court, the CPS will decide. They will tell you not genuine case has gone to court, some very iffy ones have which have turned out not to be genuine have however.



It does not change the FACT that force used in a self-defense situation, can be a very broad field. From reasonable to unreasonable.

I might not be in the mood to google and link everything I say to prove I am right, but you can ask every martial arts instructor or even Police Officer to backup what I just said.

NO judge in the UK, will lock you up for kicking somebody in the face who just tried to kill you with a knife. Not if you have a good argument for WHY you kicked this person in the face while being on ground.

Discussion closed.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 3, 2015)

JohnnyEnglish said:


> you can ask every *martial arts instructor or even Police Officer* to backup what I just said.



That will be me then on both counts.


----------



## JohnnyEnglish (Aug 3, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> That will be me then on both counts.



Now you made me laugh


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 3, 2015)

JohnnyEnglish said:


> Now you made me laugh




Yes it's very funny being a martial arts instructing police officer, kept me amused for over 20 years. Luckily I'm retired now. All that laughter could have been the death of me.


----------



## JohnnyEnglish (Aug 3, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Yes it's very funny being a martial arts instructing police officer, kept me amused for over 20 years. Luckily I'm retired now. All that laughter could have been the death of me.



This makes me very happy and feel much safer that you are retired now. I would not want to live in a world where you are actually having the force of an officer.

Enjoy your retirement


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 3, 2015)

nmnminh said:


> Hello guys, I'm 5,5ft and 181lb. But I'm not fat, my body is rather bulky (i'm not doing gym by the way). I'm very used to cardio exercises as I'm a pro in badminton. But I know that I can't be very flexible and swift, my agility is average and i'm pretty powerful. So what should I choose I have these options around my home: taekwondo, karate, aikido, judo, muaythai, vovinam, kickboxing, aikibudo. I want to train and stick seriously but I don't want to change my body (ex: become thinner). I imagine myself to be strong and tough, not really needed to be fast or flexible  that is just my imagination I really need advice. Thank you very much!



The first thing that you should ask yourself is what do you want to get from martial arts.  All martial arts are not the same and some are better as a sport than others.  Also not all martial arts will make you thin.  If you are looking to get stronger then you need to do a martial art that is big on conditioning and even then the type of strength that you build will not be the same for all martial arts.  Traditional martial arts are often a good choice because they include the physical conditioning.  I take a traditional Kung Fu called Jow Ga Kung Fu and we are like fighting beasts but only because of the conditioning that we do. I weigh 200 pounds but I move just as smoothly as someone that is 150 pounds.
My legs and forearms are really strong and literally tough, but my grip strength is less than someone who does Judo and who is grabbing all the time.  Taekwondo may not be the martial arts for you if you are looking to be strong and tough.  Most Taekwondo martial arts are taught as a sport and often lack the elements that make you "Strong and tough"   Out of the ones that you listed. A traditional Karate School may be the best choice for Strong and Tough.  They are all about withstanding a hit and giving a stronger hit back.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 3, 2015)

Jotheyish said:


> This makes me very happy and feel much safer that you are retired now. I would not want to live in a world where you are actually having the force of an officer.
> 
> Enjoy your retirement



Mmm I think your posts speak for themselves.


----------



## JohnnyEnglish (Aug 3, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Mmm I think your posts speak for themselves.



Yeah it does, same as your " following my comments on other topics and disliking them even if there is actually nothing to dislike " speaks for itself.

I am sorry to say this, but you are a joke. This is why I will ignore you in future, BUT it was nice that you entertained me for a while. 

Good luck !


----------



## TSDTexan (Aug 3, 2015)

JohnnyEnglish said:


> Looks like you have a massive issue to understand that competitions are not a self-defense situation. I've already been saying that I don't like kicking people on the ground in general, but would do so if the self-defense situation is very serious and also, I doubt you have the time to hit or kick somebody on the ground while being attacked by 4 people. You know, it's not like in a hollywood movie where they wait and attack you one after an other. They all will have a go at you, at the same time !!
> 
> Please do your reading more focused before you claim this type of stuff. I might have morality, and I am a gentleman when it comes to competitions and also to SD situations, but I also know when I have to fight " dirty ", and when as you claim, there are more than one people attacking me, + maybe have the motivation to kill me, I for sure will do everything to get them out the way, if this includes kicking somebody on the ground so he can't stand up, pull his knife and run after me, I'll do so !
> 
> ...



Well, I grew up on the mean streets of very large city in Texas. I have been in street fights with multiple attackers of a street gang. From actually having survived these I can speak from experience, if you learn how to fight strategically, it makes numbers a reduced issue.

Learn how to use doorways as a chokepoint, or escalate by moving the fight into vehicle traffic on a street. A useful skill for breaking contact with aggressors.

But you are missing the main point. Your competition mindset can, and most likely will deeply affect how you will fight in a real fight.

This is something many sport fighters such as yourself never seem to understand.


----------



## JohnnyEnglish (Aug 3, 2015)

TSDTexan said:


> Well, I grew up on the mean streets of very large city in Texas. I have been in street fights with multiple attackers of a street gang. From actually having survived these I can speak from experience, if you learn how to fight strategically, it makes numbers a reduced issue.
> 
> Learn how to use doorways as a chokepoint, or escalate by moving the fight into vehicle traffic on a street. A useful skill for breaking contact with aggressors.



Correct, but this was not the issue I had with your post. My issue was, that you tried to adapt my statement about COMPETITIONS in to my statement about Self-Defense in a real life situation, which was an other statement!

That's all. I don't question your actual knowledge.


----------

